# How to prioritize Muli-power feature.



## spurgon (May 1, 2020)

hello
I'm new to the forum. I'm searching for a used tractor to bushhog 10 acres+/- & some small driveway work with a box scrape. The recommendations that i get where I live is for a Massey Furguson 135 diesel.
The solid looking ones around here seem to run $5-6k. Originally, i wanted all the available features but I'm reading allot about the Multi-power feature that makes me want to avoid it. First for the safety issue second because of cost of repair when it fails. So, my question is, am i putting to much attention on avoiding the multi-power? If it were to fail getting it repaired would be out of the question. Also, from what I read , having it disabled is a bad idea. 
Thoughts !


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning spurgon, welcome to the forum.

I think exactly like you.... avoid high repair cost accessories. Stick with manual transmissions.


----------

